# 1999 763 Bobcat & 2004 FORD F250 w/8.5



## moosehead (Sep 21, 2003)

im looking for anyone is needs me in or around boston. i run a landscape/snow plowing business out of newton massachusetts and i am looking to see if anyone needs some help this winter. im looking for someone to hire both truck and bobcat so please message me and let me know if you need me

thanks


----------

